# Thinking of a change - your opinions please



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Chaps

With more penalty points impending on my license, the S2K is becoming increasingly harder to run economically. I have also moved to within 2 miles from work, so i only really use it 'properly' on weekends, so the expense is becoming harder to justify.

I have looked around at various options and have decided to spend a max of about Â£14-15k, which will free up a bit of cash to pay off a bit of debt, making my disposable income more manageable for my new flat i moved into a few weeks ago. Various options came to mind, but wanting a minimum of 200bhp, cheaper insurance, runnning cost etc than the S2K there isn't much about. I have always liked the idea of a CTR, but with them being a bit common, always dismissed it, then i came across this:










It's a limited edition 'Honda Racing White' with Red Recaro, 220 BHP version (standard are 200bhp) with limited slip differential. They were built in Swindon for the Japanese market only, shipped to Japan by Honda with climate control, twin airbags,cat 1 alarm,rear privacy glass. I have always loved the colour and this colour is only available in Japan, so it makes it better for the exclusivity.

With the car being very individual, i have to be sure residulas will be strong and was wondering what peoples general consensus was on me making this possible switch? Considering its an import and being 1.5 years old it costs virtually the same as a brand new UK CTR, so your opinions on the car it self etc are gratfully recieved. A good move or not, or are there other options i should consider? 

TIA
Kevin


----------



## TVR_Man (May 21, 2002)

Hilarious - built in Swindon and then they classify it as an import.

The colour looks OK, and makes a change from the usual dark hues (I'm not usually a fan of white since it needs washing even more often than black). We all know the CTR is a great car, it all depends on whether you think you're getting a good price to change and whether you like the car/how it drives.

How much more would the insurance be over a std CTR (maybe less than an S2K though ...)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

TVR_Man said:


> Hilarious - built in Swindon and then they classify it as an import.


Brilliant isn't it!  A freind of mine bought a brand new Black CTR 2 years ago through an importer. The car was built in the UK, shipped to japan, then immediatly shipped back to the UK, where he watched it come in on the boat at Portbury Docks! He saved Â£2.5K! The UK car system is crazy!



> The colour looks OK, and makes a change from the usual dark hues (I'm not usually a fan of white since it needs washing even more often than black). We all know the CTR is a great car, it all depends on whether you think you're getting a good price to change and whether you like the car/how it drives.


I must admit to being a bit hesitant about the colour, but i went and saw an Integra DC5 Type R yesterday in 'Racing White' to get an idea of what it's like in the flesh, and i love it, its got a creamy look to it, and of course.... White is the new Silver. 



> How much more would the insurance be over a std CTR (maybe less than an S2K though ...)


The insurance is Â£100 a year more than a standard UK CTR, and that still makes it cheaper to insure than the S2K.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Whether it was built in the UK or not, the fact that it was built for a different market will mean it will be classified as an import when it comes back into the UK. It is up to you to judge whether paying the premium for the extra goodies will justify the "stigma" of having an import when it comes to selling it on again.

My Dad has an import and whilst he saved a tidy packet when buying it, there have been a number of issues in getting spare parts as, in some cases, they are only available in Japan. This has deterred other people from buying the car from him.

As for white, dealers will always pay less for a white car when accepting it as a trade-in. That is why a number of police forces are now buying silver cars instead.

Caveat Emptor.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I like it 8)

It looks special, thats for sure


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think you'll lose a packet. It's 1.5 yrs old, white and an import. Come resale it might make a coupe of hundred more than a standard one.

If you want a value CTR, get a nearly new UK spec one.

NB This is not based on anything other than my ill informed opinion! :roll: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm with Scotty on this, and your just as likely to get as many points with the CTR as you will in the S2K IMO especially as more people will be tryinging it on :?.
If its cost saving and you like the Civics go for the Sport version its group 12, and just as nice as the CTR's with a little less power plus 3.5K less to buy.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

wont you miss the wind in your hair K?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Seems a bit pointless Kev - exclusive yes, but does it make that much difference financially ?

What's insurance like on it and more importantly have you driven it. A mate of mine used to have an Integra Type R - whilst great to drive it was crap to live with day to day as it was just too raw :?

And as Gav says, come summer ... i'd rather top down RWD fun than be stuck in a FWD hatch :?

James.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Points on your license or not, I can't see much financial sense either. I know you've just moved house etc, but the insurance difference isn't going to be be THAT significant, and if you are looking at Â£14-Â£15k on a new car, the price difference between that and the current value of your S2k won't be that great either, will it?

Try getting an insurance quote with Liverpool Victoria. Believe it or not, they don't ask how many points you have. :lol: I'm insuring a Grp 20 300+bhp car for almost half what the renewal cost or other closest quote was.

If you aren't driving very far, the only consideration is "Do I need a car at all?" - why not take a break from driving, then come back with something absolutely monster


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

[off topic]
I looked at Liverpool Victoria on the web after it was mentioned they cover track days but they don't cover modded cars.  
[/off topic]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> [off topic]
> I looked at Liverpool Victoria on the web after it was mentioned they cover track days but they don't cover modded cars.
> [/off topic]


Liverpool Victoria cover track-days? Woo hoo!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

According to a little bird at the Kneesworth meet. Worth checking out.....for some people :?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

They USED to cover modded cars and track-days. They will honour all existing policies taken out under this premise (and I have them both in writing) but for new business and renewals they will not.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Stop getting caught speeding then :lol: :lol:  .

The car has little to do with this in the real world, as you'd probably drive as quickly in any car.

Only speeding ticket i've earned in the last couple of years was in Judiths Passat TDi, yet driving the RS6 has given no more attention than any other car, so the speed of a car i don't think is that relevant & a CTR won't make you drive slower than the S2K.

If it was me, i'd keep the S2K unless funds are the biggest driver & then you need to be sure if the numbers work (i've no idea on this). Do think you'd have a better market for the S2K than an imported CTR, even if it is a limited edition.

All in my opinion of course.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Stop getting caught speeding then :lol: :lol:  .
> 
> The car has little to do with this in the real world, as you'd probably drive as quickly in any car.
> 
> ...


Lying git.

You earned a speeding ticket 18 months ago. You didn't receive one, however, because you were driving too close to the car in front.

*WE* all did though!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

This is an interesting post for me as I am also considering purchasing a used CTR (although I am not selling my TTR to do so.....noooo way).

I have got a 3.5 yr old A3 1.8T Sport and I want to try and do a no cost swap, probably be able to get a high mileage 2002 model CTR. The thing that worries me is mainly the issue of residuals. I am assuming over the long term that the Civic will lose more than the A3 but I may get more enjoyment from the Civic ownership experience.

I really wanted an S3 but just can't afford the price leap.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Stop getting caught speeding then :lol: :lol:  .
> ...


Think you're mistaken :wink:

As said, no speeding tickets for me :lol:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

If you're not driving far why not buy an early S1 elise for about 10K, pocket the money, then insure it as limited mileage through a specialist insurer, ok it's going to be rather shy of the 200BHP mark but with some simple mods it's BHP per ton should be good, and importantly in the summer the roof still comes off.....

just a thought :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> If you're not driving far why not buy an early S1 elise for about 10K, pocket the money, then insure it as limited mileage through a specialist insurer, ok it's going to be rather shy of the 200BHP mark but with some simple mods it's BHP per ton should be good, and importantly in the summer the roof still comes off.....
> 
> just a thought :wink:


Spot on - Â£15K will get you a decent S1 111S. Take a look on Auto Trader where they have 24 cars between Â£14-15K


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

bilbos said:


> This is an interesting post for me as I am also considering purchasing a used CTR (although I am not selling my TTR to do so.....noooo way).
> 
> I have got a 3.5 yr old A3 1.8T Sport and I want to try and do a no cost swap, probably be able to get a high mileage 2002 model CTR. The thing that worries me is mainly the issue of residuals. I am assuming over the long term that the Civic will lose more than the A3 but I may get more enjoyment from the Civic ownership experience.


Yes, but just think of the money you'll save in repair bills on the A3 if you go for the Honda. On the reliability scale Honda and Audi are miles apart!!!
:roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The white CTR does absolutely nothing for me Kev. And as others have pointed out you make take a hit come selling on time which is going to offset any perceived saving you may make now.

Also, the S2000 has so much more style than a CTR! A Honda with style, what is the world coming too. :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> bilbos said:
> 
> 
> > This is an interesting post for me as I am also considering purchasing a used CTR (although I am not selling my TTR to do so.....noooo way).
> ...


Tell me about it. The car went in to the dealers about 4-5 times last year. Two dashpods, brakes, temp sensor.......


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Friend bought a CTR in black for his missus couple of months ago and she hates it. He is looking to get rid of it if it is of interest to you. I got it cheap for him, well about 5% off so it might be worth a cheeky bid!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Kevin, this is where I'd put my money: found on SELOC....

posted on 19-1-2005 at 07:09 PM

For Sale elise S2 Racetech

Im selling my 2001 Yreg Laser Blue Racetech, 18700 miles, Black alcantara interior, Alarm/immobiliser, Tracker monitor, Flsh, Excellent condition bought from Nick Whales in Birmingham last year. Â£15450 ONO. For further details call 07811 390754 or email [email protected].

Lotty has attached this image:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Cheers for all the advice guys, after considerable research im not going for the CTR now. It seems there are too many logistic problems with an imported CTR and it would cost me a fortune!

Anyway I got a call from a certain dealer in Bristol today who offered me a VERY attractive price for my car which i am now seriously considering, against a...........

:roll:


----------



## vee64motion (Nov 10, 2004)

220 BHP version (standard are 200bhp)

I thought of going for the CTR and was impressed but it is not as 'civilised' as the V6!!

Anyway I digress, the 220bhp in jap form is due to the higher octane of japanese fuel, 110 octane against our 95/98 octane.

They are nice motors but against the V6 I would choose the V6 everytime, just my opinion.

Whatever you go for the S2K is going to be a hard act to follow!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Anyway I got a call from a certain dealer in Bristol today who offered me a VERY attractive price for my car which i am now seriously considering, against a...........


*TVR* or at worst a porker....If I was fortunate enough to live so close to work that I didn't need a car, I'd be forced to buy something outragous!

H


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> against a...........


...rather nice 111S?


----------

